# Make your own water filter



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Here is the one I made...Changes I would make include 2 sections for filtering,top for particulates and middle the charcoal.Also aluminum gets mineral scale,plastic wont so your choice if plastic ok for drinking water

Plastic version
http://www.alpharubicon.com/kids/homemadeberkeydaire.htm
-------------------------
Heres my version of the homemade Black Berkey water filter...

Start with a 2 dollar 2 gallon coffee pot from thrift store and 2 for 99.00 dollar Black Berkey filters from the net...
Click to enlarge photos




Each section is 2 gallons...




It has a small hole in the bottom...




Which easily drilled out to this...




Filter fits...




Now charge the filter by running tap water thru it...




Place filter inside top piece and screw on wingnut...






Add 2 gallons water to the top section...




And there 'Hermann' is,happily filtering water...Good for 6000 gallons with the 2 filters....




Or you can get this for Twice as much from Berkey...


----------



## byexample (Aug 28, 2009)

Great tutorial... thanks!


----------



## Big Dreamer (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks
That looks like a great website as well.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

I just bought a couple of ceramic filter kits from cheaperthandirt to make one of these set ups. Comes with a filter sock and spigot for 30 bucks.Just add 5 gal buckets. (and water)


----------

